# quality of repro dash pads?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm looking at buying a new repro dash pad for my 66 GTO, any suggestions on what brand is the best, or are they all the same? I am waiting for a quote from Just Dashes, to have my original redone, but not sure if I can afford that. Thanks!


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Our A-body dash pads are so small I don't think that using Just Dashes would be justified. In the past I've seen some less than desired pads out of OPGI, but the ones sold by Ames Performance are nice.

As a side note I picked up an off-brand clone pad that didn't have any identification. Whichever way I laid it on the table, it sagged and conformed to that surface. I decided not to use it and passed it on to a friend that installed it. The pad looks great in his car and the steel dash doesn't allow it to sag or move. If I knew that I would have used it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

None of the aftermarket Pads seem to get favorable reviews.
AMES out of all of them seems to offer the better pad with only minor correctness details but overall fit & finish seem to get good marks.
JUST DASHES is IMHO for top-shelf projects, very pricey but man what a great piece when finished.










That said I once recovered my old dash with thin cloth-backed grained vinyl and it came out pretty good for my driver.
This may be an option as well.









Madrid Soft


BoltaSoft




www.yourautotrim.com


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

I went with the Just Dashes option. It took many months and it was very pricey. In fact it was triple the price of other options. The product was outstanding!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the input, looks like Just Dashes is out for me. I'll continue to look for a good, somewhat petrified original, if that fails I'll try the one Ames sells, Thanks again! As a side note, my old friend "mexican" Jim could heat and stretch vinyl over an old dash pad, and you'd be hard pressed to tell it from an OEM one.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Duff said:


> Thanks for all the input, looks like Just Dashes is out for me. I'll continue to look for a good, somewhat petrified original, if that fails I'll try the one Ames sells, Thanks again! As a side note, my old friend "mexican" Jim could heat and stretch vinyl over an old dash pad, and you'd be hard pressed to tell it from an OEM one.


I'm actually going to be getting one soon for my '66 as well, and based on the amount of feedback I've gotten, I'm going with Ames. For almost all my parts, Ames has been hands down the best and a bunch of guys in our GTO club have used their dash pads and everyone has spoken favorably about them - both price wise and fit/finish. If my last name was Trump or Rockefeller, I'd go with Just Dashes because I've seen their amazing work, but way too pricey for my blood. Good luck Duff and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Here's the quote from Just Dashes, no doubt excellent work, but my old car isn't worthy. Joe post when you get your Ames pad, please post results. Thanks, Duff 


*Here is an approximate cost of your restoration:*

$1,750 Dash (send gbd (maybe restore), lower steering cover, ashtray w/trim pc for detailing only)

$300 Glove Box Door Restoration (if needed)



$200-300 Color Match & Painting Fee 

*No extra charge for black

+ Shipp


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Duff said:


> Here's the quote from Just Dashes, no doubt excellent work, but my old car isn't worthy. Joe post when you get your Ames pad, please post results. Thanks, Duff
> 
> 
> *Here is an approximate cost of your restoration:*
> ...


Definitely not 'dissing Just Dashes. They do amazing work. Probably the best in the business, and a requirement for a concourse resto. Unfortunately, to do a nice driver, I just can't swing that kind of money. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

I would be fine spending the money for Just Dashes. It's the time I'd have to have the dash out that's the killer for me. Looking at the Ames dash as the next best option. Would love to see some reviews for anyone who has one.


----------

